# Upgrade Your Pier and Surf Account



## sand flea

<table border="0" cellpadding="5" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#CCCC99"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Membership Type</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#CCCC99"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">  Registered User</font></b></td>
<td width="205" bgcolor="#CCCC99"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2"> P&S Supporter</font></b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Private Message Storage</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">20</font></b></td>
<td width="205" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">200</font></b></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Number of Photos</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">25 pictures</font></b></td>
<td width="205" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">100 pictures</font></b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Avatar/Profile Pic</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Signature</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<!--<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Pierandsurf.com Decal</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>-->
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Attach Images to Post</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Can Request Name Change</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Access <a href="http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?23-Supporter-Forum">Supporter Forum</a></font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><b><font face="Verdana" size="2">Invisible Browsing</font></b></td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#94B9B9"><big><span class="Unicode">✘</span></big></td>
<td width="206" bgcolor="#F1F0C5"><big><span class="Unicode">✔</span></big></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="365" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> </td>
<td width="236" bgcolor="#ffffff"> </td>
<td width="205" bgcolor="#ffffff"><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4"><a href="http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/payments.php"><b>Sign Up!</></a></font></a></td>
</tr>
</table>

<p align="center"><b><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="4">Thanks
for your support!</font>
<p>
<font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2">(Note: PayPal processes all payments, but you <i>do not</i> have to have a PayPal account to sign up--just a credit card.)</font></b></p>
</div>

</td></tr></table>


----------

